# ESENT Errors 413,455,488 & 489



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi,
In the last few days I have started seeing multiple ESENT reports in Event Viewer along the lines of SettingSync Host is unable to create a new Log File error 1032. The location is given as C:\Users\name\Appdata\Local\Microsoft\Windows\SettingSync\Metastore\edb.log

When I browse to this location there are numerous log files (full of wonderful hieroglyphics) created at the time of login. I have seen suggested that this is caused by a permissions problem, but if there are logfiles created then surely permissions must be ok.
Any suggestions, please?
Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Any suggestions, please?


----------

